# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  ηλεκτρολογικος πινακας κατοικιας

## STALKER IX

Στη πρωτη φωτο βλεπουμε την μπαρα της γειωσης! ουδεν σχολιο...
Στη δευτερη ειναι ο ουδετερος της παροχης....ουδεν σχολιο....
Στη τριτη βλεπουμε μια γενικη κατασταση του πινακα...γαματος?
Στην τεταρτη ειναι η μπαρα ουδετερου...........

----------


## STALKER IX

και καποιες φωτο μετα την επισκευη. μπηκαν 10ρες ασφαλειες γιατι ειχε 16αρες με 1,5αρι μπηκε ρελε
διαφυγης μπαρες κτλ..θελω να πεταξω τα δυο καφε που πανε στις ασφαλειες και υπαρχει και μια ακομη 
εκρεμοτητα που την αφηνω να την βρειτε εσεις...

----------


## stelakis1914

Ότι χειρότερο έχω δει ποτέ σε κουτί ηλεκτρολογικού πίνακα! 
:-!

----------


## ezizu

Θα πρέπει βασικά να προσθέσεις μια αυτόματη ασφάλεια  ακόμα, συνδέοντας την μετά τον αριστερό  διακόπτη (φάση), που προφανώς είναι για την τροφοδοσία της ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, αφού θα μπεις στην διαδικασία να αλλάξεις τα δύο καφέ καλώδια,  εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να αλλάξεις επίσης και το τρίτο καφέ καλώδιο, που συνδέει τον δεξί διακόπτη (φάση) με την αυτόματη ασφάλεια 20Α (για τον θερμοσίφωνα).......και επειδή δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω από την φωτογραφία, φαντάζομαι ότι το καλώδιο για τον θερμοσίφωνα είναι όντως 4mm^2 , ώστε να ασφαλίζεται με 20Α ασφάλεια ,σωστά;

----------


## STALKER IX

Ακριβως φιλε μου! η κουζινα δεν ειχε ποτε ασφαλεια.... τι να πεις.. ναι θα πεταχτουνε τα καλωδια αυτα και οι διατομες ειναι σωστες. το καινουργιο προβλημα ειναι οτι η ασφαλεια στο μετρητη ειναι  40αρα και η παροχη 6αρα οποτε και εκει εχει μπει χερι.

----------


## jimison

θέλει λίγο ξεσκόνισμα!!!

----------

jami (20-09-14)

----------


## leosedf

Τι ξεσκόνισμα? Μια βαριά θέλει να το κάνεις θρύψαλα για ανακύκλωση.
Αυτό θα πει ποιότητα κατασκευής.

----------


## xsterg

τυπικος πινακας σε σπιτι 40 + ετων! μετα απο τοσα χρονια τι περιμενεις? εγω θα προτεινα ξηλωμα των παντων, και νεο ραγουλικο. μου ετυχε και εμενα και ξεκινησα απο το μηδεν. σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις δεν κανεις επισκευες. ξεκινας απο το μηδεν!

----------


## windmill82

Κι εγω αυτο θα εκανα . Πεταμα ολα και απο την αρχη για να ειμαι και σιγουρος οτι δεν εχουν κουραστει και οι ασφαλειες. Παντως γενικοτερα εκανες πολυ καλη δουλεια. Καλο το μαζεμα.

----------


## STALKER IX

κανονικα πεταμα ηθελε αλλα ηταν κυριακη και επρεπε να δωσω ρευμα......

----------


## nyannaco

> Ότι χειρότερο έχω δει ποτέ σε κουτί ηλεκτρολογικού πίνακα! 
> :-!


Μάλλον δεν θα πλησίασες πίνακα σε μονάδα στο στρατό  :Biggrin:

----------


## xsterg

> Μάλλον δεν θα πλησίασες πίνακα σε μονάδα στο στρατό


ακριβως. οι χειροτεροι πινακες ηταν στον στρατο.

----------


## stelakis1914

> Μάλλον δεν θα πλησίασες πίνακα σε μονάδα στο στρατό


Στον στρατό ίσχυε το «εγώ δεν ξέρω τίποτα! »

----------


## George Best

> και καποιες φωτο μετα την επισκευη. μπηκαν 10ρες ασφαλειες γιατι ειχε 16αρες με 1,5αρι μπηκε ρελε
> διαφυγης μπαρες κτλ..θελω να πεταξω τα δυο καφε που πανε στις ασφαλειες και υπαρχει και μια ακομη 
> εκρεμοτητα που την αφηνω να την βρειτε εσεις...


Να σου κανω μια ερωτηση φιλε μου?Εισαι αδειουχος ηλεκτρολογος?Ειναι   στρωσιμο καλωδιων αυτη?Που ειναι η μπαρα συνδεσης,2.5αρια για μπαρα και   με αναποδη φορα σφιξιμο?Καλωδιο αξυτο χυμα πανω απο μπαρα   γειωσης?Ματησεις καλωδιων με πενσα  και στριψιμο?Χωρις καλαι και τα   αναλογα χρωματα? Αυτα τα χρωματα αντιστοιχουν στον καινουργιο κανονισμο   ΗΔ384?Αν κατεθετες καινουργια ΥΔΕ θα εβαζες την πιστοποιηση στον   πινακα?Αλλου ο 2Χ40 ,αλλου ο μερικος μικροαυτοματος,2Χ40 χωρις   μικροαυτοματο !!

----------


## cococrops

δεν το πεταγες να τα βαλεις ολα καινουργια?τι κατασταση ειναι αυτη?χαρα στον ηλεκτρολογο που το εφτιαξε απαπαα

----------


## νεκταριοος

χαχαχα βοηθεια σωστεμε μεφαγε ο τηγρης ουτε και διπλα στο διπολο για το θερμοσιφονο υπαρχει ασφαλεια , παιδια μην κακολογουμε στα παλια τα σπιτια δεν υπηρχαν πολες ανεσεις μονο ενα ψυγειο και αυτο θερειτε πλουσιος οπιος το ειχε 2 φερμοσιφονας μμμμμ σπανιο ιδος  θυμαμαι παλια  που καναμε μπανιο μια φορα την βδομαδα  με παγομενο νερο απο το πηγαδι ,   3 πλυντηριο  τι ειναι τουτο καλε?  για αιρ κοντισιον και αλλα συναφη που καινε τα κερατα τους  δεν λεω  τοτε οι ανθρωποι ειτανε ποιο φιλικοι και ποιο φιλοξενοι ,συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα .

----------

